# CATFISH TOURNAMENTS



## KCK (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking for guys to Tournament fish. Catfishing is quickly becoming a HUGH Tournament Trail. Lots of guys was interested in joining in on the fun so here is a good one I found held at HOOVER RESERVOIR in Westerville Ohio.
2016 FLATHEAD BLUES TOURNAMENTS


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

kck, where you located at? can get you in touch with someone local if needed, loads of guys fishing catfish tourneys around, me and partner Catfish_chaser fishing big one at Wheeler Lake in Alabama over New Years, then in March the bigger ones start up along the Ohio River,

Salmonid


----------

